# Lorazepam for embryo transfer??



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a bit of advice,

I had my egg collection yesterday, and was sent away with a lorazepam tablet which they told me to take an hour before my embryo transfer. I suffer with Vulval Vestibulitis, which means I get quite a bit of pain down below so I think that is why they have prescribed it.

I spoke to the nurse yesterday and explained that I do not want to be sedated unnecessarily and that if I can put up with the pain I will, but she explained that it is very light and will just make me feel a bit dopey.

I had an intense fear of my general anaesthetic for the egg collection, and at the time I got on the operating table I couldn't catch my breath, they told me afterwards that I'd had a panic attack, I have never had a panic attack in my life!

My main worry about taking the tablet is that I will not be in full control of my body and might do or say something that either embarrasses me or offends someone in the room, and I am not going to remember what I have done.

M hubby is encouraging me to take the tablet as he feels it will help relax me, and so are the nurses at the hospital,

I just wondered if there was anyone out there who has done their embryo transfer with lorazepam, and how it was, what did you do? say? Did you remember anything?

Also is there anyone who has done their transfer without lorazepam? What is it like? Is it similar to a smear test? How long does the process last?

Any information you can give me would be greatly appreciated

thank you in advance

Rachael xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Rachael, I think it is EXACTLY like a smear as they insert a speculum, then a catheter through it, but the catheter part I didn't feel at all. Only difference is you're doing it with a full bladder which you wouldn't be for a smear. All over in a few minutes.

Can't really advise you on the drugs part but would do whatever's going to make it easiest for you. Good luck!


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you irishflower, I appreciate you taking the time to write,

I think I probably will end up taking it in the end, hubby is keen for me to, and I suppose the hospital knows best.

I think it is because of the vestibulitis they have given it to me, as I might be in a lot of pain which will also last afterwards, especially as I have been on hormone drugs & using the pessaries.

Can't believe it's tomorrow, it has come around so quickly! 

I hope you are doing well with your journey

Rachael xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think you're going to regret taking it, but on the other hand you could regret NOT taking it if you're left in a lot of pain.

Good luck for tomorrow, and thanks!


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

I had lorazepam prescribed for the night before collection and the morning if collection.it was a 1mg tablet. I didn't feel drowsy in the slightest.they told me it was to keep anxiety at bay. It did its job. Try not to worry Hun. 

X


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Also I didn't do anything to embarrass myself....it's used to calm not sedate x


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks moonshine, that's really helped.

Good to hear from someone who's had it.

Thank you 

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I too had lorazepam for my first ET, I wont bore you with the details but i had severe anxiety about it. I also had to have a mock ET a few weeks before the  real thing and had lorazepam then too. you are not sedated and are totally concious! its just makes you feel nice and chilled, like you've had a couple of drinks, but definately not losing control. ET was very quick, to be honest all I could think was 'need a wee. now!'. no pain or discomfort (other than very full bladder!). I remembered everything that happened, I was walking and talking as normal, just felt nice and relaxed.

I was so nice and chilled thanks to the lorazepam on the first ET  that I decided not to have it on second ET. stupidly got very nervous, was crying, kept tensing up making ET more difficult. Am kicking myself that I didnt have it the second time. If I ever have to do it again will definately, definately have it again. my main aim is to have a stress free transfer.

good ,luck, hope you get this message in time!

Nicxx


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Nic,

I read this when I got home, but thank you for the advice anyway, 

Hope everything is going well with your journey

Rachael xx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on being PUPO....let the 2ww begin! 

Good luck! 
Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Rachael

how was it in the end? nice and chilled? hope so

Fingers crossed for you

Nicxx


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ahhh, thanks moonshine

Nic, it was funny, I took the tablet after my acupuncture, got to the clinic early thinking I'd sit there a while, they came out & said that 3 patients had called to say they were stuck in traffic so I could go straight in!!

I don't think it got a chance to work!! But I did have a nice relaxing afternoon & nearly fell asleep on the sofa!!

Thanks for all of your info & support, I really appreciate it

Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

he he! its lovely, isnt it! for my first mock ET they gave me the lorazepam only about 20 mins before the procedure I kept laying there thinking 'ooh its not very strong, not feeling anything working' then had a lovely chilled afternoon like you. so for ET I made sure I did it 1 hour before!

nicxxx


----------

